# Kannada/Telugu: God is Love



## watchinfo

I could use some Help with possible Hindi hand written sentence from early 1900s. The phrase God is Love was written in English nearby. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Au101

Hello 

Well, I can tell you that that isn't Hindi. I'm pretty certain it's Kannada - though I'm not an expert and it _may_ be Telugu, which has a very similar script.

Since these are Dravidian languages you may have more luck in the other languages forum.


----------



## Dib

The script does look Telugu to me. There are Telugu speakers in this forum too, who might be able to help you. If it is Kannada, I am not sure how much luck you will have. Though, the thread naturally belongs to the "other languages" forum.

===

Armed with the chart of Telugu letters at hand, and the helpful hint of "God is love" in the head, I seem to read - "dēvuḍu prēmayai yunnāḍu". Now, I know no Telugu at all, but I can recognize the Sanskrit loanwords - dēva- (god) and "prēma-" (love). So, I hope, it is not too far from the correct version.


----------



## gagun

It is in Telugu and used in Christianity(books or while praying)Its meaning is God is love as Dib babu explained.


----------

